# Oy's Waterfalls



## -Oy- (Sep 5, 2020)

I do like a waterfall.

This one is Eas Chia-aig Waterfall at Loch Arkaig - Scotland


----------



## jujube (Sep 5, 2020)

Oh, Oy, I love your photos.  More waterfalls, please.  A waterfall is where I'm happiest.  Looking at a photo of one helps the sorrow of not sitting by one (not a lot of waterfalls in Florida....LOL).


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 5, 2020)

River Coupall & Buachaille Etive Mor - Glencoe - Scotland


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2020)

Gorgeous photos! Now, if I could only pronounce the names ..


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 5, 2020)

Both pictures are breathtaking!

I just can't get over the clarity! All is so perfect!

I cherish seeing your pictures, Oy!


----------



## Tommy (Sep 6, 2020)

The photo of River Coupall & Buachaille Etive Mor is outstanding, Oy!


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 6, 2020)

Thanks ofr the kind words so far. Here's another...

A lovely waterfall in Dyserth - North Wales. Often difficult to photograph as not much light gets into the small gorge - I guess I was lucky


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

Beautiful captures.

I hope you don't mind me adding my meagre efforts..   One of the few I took at Windsor great park on my old fuji...






..and this one of many I have taken over the years in Autumn, of the woods and the Rainbow  trout stream behind my house with a tiny waterfall


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 6, 2020)

Nice pix there. I don't mind this once while it's you  But let's not make this a thread for everyone's pix - or we'll end up with another list of pix people have found on Google Images


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Nice pix there. I don't mind this once while it's you  But let's not make this a thread for everyone's pix -* or we'll end up with another list of pix people have found on Google Images*


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 6, 2020)

This is Cauldron Falls at West Burton in Wensleydale - Yorkshire.


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 7, 2020)

And this is Cotter Force in the snow. Another Wensleydale location


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 7, 2020)

I've seen some spectacular waterfalls in my day, living in Canada and all, but these are really nice, Oy.

My dream has always been to find a special little parcel of land with a waterfall close to, and build a home similar to Frank Lloyd Wrights, Fallingwater.


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 9, 2020)

This is a wider view of my first post - which was just the top section of Eas Chia-aig Waterfall at Loch Arkaig - Scotland


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 18, 2020)

From our week away recently. Just south of Ripon this lovely quiet place.

More a weir than a waterfall.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> From our week away recently. Just south of Ripon this lovely quiet place.
> 
> More a weir than a waterfall.


Such a fascinating place.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 18, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> From our week away recently. Just south of Ripon this lovely quiet place.
> 
> More a weir than a waterfall.


OMG, what a dream!

Country manor houses have always been my weakness, and this one doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 18, 2020)

Toketee Falls in Oregon


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 25, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Thanks ofr the kind words so far. Here's another...
> 
> A lovely waterfall in Dyserth - North Wales. Often difficult to photograph as not much light gets into the small gorge - I guess I was lucky


Was it so dark you didn't need an ND?


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 26, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> Was it so dark you didn't need an ND?



No - this was only 1/3" exposure at F/16.


----------



## Treacle (Sep 26, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Beautiful captures.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me adding my meagre efforts..   One of the few I took at Windsor great park on my old fuji...
> 
> ...


@hollydolly I think your photos in all the posts are absolutely lovely/brilliant. I' m no  photographer as you have seen from my input in other posts which are  pretty ' naff'   but I love to look at all these photos for the colour ,composition and definition. To me they are like paintings captured by a camera. They inspire.  So thank you all who have that talent, it is appreciated. ☺


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 4, 2020)

Here's one I took today. Tiger's Clough Waterfall. Rivington near Bolton.


----------

